# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  دراسة: هذا ما يحدث لك إذا كنت معتاداً على الجلوس لفترات طويلة

## tariq144

كشفت دراسة حديثة عن الأثار السلبية لمن يحبون الجلوس لفترات طويلة. 
فقد توصلت الدراسة التي أجراها باحثون في جامعة كاليفورنيا الأمريكية على  نحو 1500 شخص أن الجلوس لفترات طويلة يتسبب في الإصابة بأعراض تقدم العمر  مبكراً. 
وأكدت الدراسة أن النساء المسنات المتساويات في العمر بدت على بعضهن أعراض للشيخوخة أكثر من غيرهن وذلك بسبب الجلوس لساعات طويلة. 
وقال الباحثون في جامعة كاليفورنيا إن النساء اللاتي يفضلن الجلوس كثيراً  بدين أكبر بثمانية أعوام كاملة ممن يفضلن التحرك بدلاً من الجلوس، أي أن  حالاتهن البيولوجية والصحية لا تتوافق مع عمرهن الحقيقي. 
وينصح الباحثون بعمل أي نشاط بدني لمدة أربعين دقيقة على الأقل يدوياً لمن  هم مقبلون على مرحلة التقدم بالعمر، كما يحذرون من الجلوس لمدة عشر ساعات  يومياً دون القيام بأي حركة. 
وتلفت الدراسة إلى ضرورة تحريك الجسم عدة مرات يومياً وتجنب الجلوس لساعات  طويلة وذلك لتحفيز الدورة الدموية وتقوية العظام والعضلات ومنع علامات تقدم  العمر من الظهور مبكراً. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## amadeus

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه

----------

